# Pat Robertson on Tim Tebow trade..Will the madness ever stop?



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 23, 2012)

Pat Robertson is at it again. Pat Robertson believes Peyton Manning should get hurt this year | Shutdown Corner - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## A5pointer (Mar 23, 2012)

He has been an embarassment for years


----------



## rookie (Mar 23, 2012)

Does he ever stop? Associating old testament curses with football? Wow....


----------



## Jack K (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of Pat Robertson. But as is often the case when the media reports on preachers, someone seems to have gotten it wrong.

In the article, Pat Robertson says that if Manning gets hurt, that "would serve (the Broncos) right" for trading him. Well, lots of Tebow fans think that.

But the headline writer wrote, "Pat Robertson believes Peyton Manning should get hurt." Unless they left that quote out of that article, that isn't what Robertson said. It sounds far more vindictive than what he actually said, and isn't fair.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 23, 2012)

Jack K said:


> I'm not a big fan of Pat Robertson. But as is often the case when the media reports on preachers, someone seems to have gotten it wrong.
> 
> In the article, Pat Robertson says that if Manning gets hurt, that "would serve (the Broncos) right" for trading him. Well, lots of Tebow fans think that.
> 
> But the headline writer wrote, "Pat Robertson believes Peyton Manning should get hurt." Unless they left that quote out of that article, that isn't what Robertson said. It sounds far more vindictive than what he actually said, and isn't fair.



Well of course the media is always going to twist things to make Christians and Christianity look bad, but Pat Robertson makes it all too easy for them. A minister of God has no business suggesting that someone deserves to get hurt because his team traded their Christian quarterback. As if God had nothing better to do than to mete out vengeance on all who would dare to slight Tim Tebow.


----------



## Curt (Mar 23, 2012)

I think Harold Camping should predict when the Broncos franchise will end.


----------



## rookie (Mar 23, 2012)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Jack K said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a big fan of Pat Robertson. But as is often the case when the media reports on preachers, someone seems to have gotten it wrong.
> ...



Based on historical statements by Pat, can we classify him as a minister of God?


----------



## bookslover (Mar 23, 2012)

Pat, Pat, Pat...I TOLD you that you can't chug-a-lug Geritol. It's time for your nap now...


----------



## Jack K (Mar 23, 2012)

Bill The Baptist said:


> A minister of God has no business suggesting that someone deserves to get hurt



Again, read the article. He DIDN'T SAY THAT!

Just because we disagree with Mr. Robertson on many issues does not mean that when someone wrongly reports something about him we may just go with it, repeat it, and criticize him for it even though it's untrue.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 23, 2012)

Jack K said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > A minister of God has no business suggesting that someone deserves to get hurt
> ...



He said it would serve them right. Isn't that basically the same thing?


----------



## Jack K (Mar 23, 2012)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Jack K said:
> 
> 
> > Bill The Baptist said:
> ...



He said it would serve the Broncos right if their anti-Tebow personnel moves backfired and Manning got hurt, leaving them without a quarterback. That's different from saying Manning deserves to get hurt or that a player getting hurt is a good thing that should happen. We need to be careful not to put words that sound bad into someone's mouth. Use the words they used, not something sort of similar but worse sounding.


----------



## jogri17 (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm waiting for the day Pat will predict the Cubs will win the world series.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 23, 2012)

Jack K said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Jack K said:
> ...



His inference is crystal clear, the Broncos made a mistake by trading Tebow and if Manning should get hurt, it would serve them right. These are not words that should be spoken by someone who claims to be a man of God. We need to stop defending this clown and call him out for the phony he is.


----------



## FedByRavens (Mar 23, 2012)

Bill The Baptist said:


> call him out for the phony he is.


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Mar 23, 2012)

Bill The Baptist said:


> His inference is crystal clear, the Broncos made a mistake by trading Tebow and if Manning should get hurt, it would serve them right. These are not words that should be spoken by someone who claims to be a man of God. We need to stop defending this clown and call him out for the phony he is.



People say things that they really do not mean to show frustration or anger. I doubt he actually wants Manning to get hurt next season. Yahoo always likes to stir the pot. 



Jack K said:


> He said it would serve the Broncos right if their anti-Tebow personnel moves backfired and Manning got hurt, leaving them without a quarterback. That's different from saying Manning deserves to get hurt or that a player getting hurt is a good thing that should happen. We need to be careful not to put words that sound bad into someone's mouth. Use the words they used, not something sort of similar but worse sounding.





Pat Robertson said, "... but he [manning] has been injured, and *if* that injury comes back, Denver would find themselves without a quarter back, and in my opinion it would serve them [The Denver Broncos] right."


----------



## py3ak (Mar 23, 2012)

Bill The Baptist said:


> He said it would serve them right. Isn't that basically the same thing?



No. It would serve me right if I were ceaselessly tormented by unextinguishable flame and immortal worms - but I don't hope that for myself. It's not like we're so desperate for ammunition against Pat Robertson that we need to add anything to his words, or take them in the worst possible light.


----------



## he beholds (Mar 24, 2012)

RobertPGH1981 said:


> Pat Robertson said, "... but he [manning] has been injured, and *if* that injury comes back, Denver would find themselves without a quarter back, and in my opinion it would serve them [The Denver Broncos] right."



That is PRobinson finally getting something right ; )


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 24, 2012)

It still isn't the same thing and I believe Pat Robertson should be allowed to put forth his view point as long as he divorces his opinion from God's pronouncement that isn't solidly based upon prophecy or pronouncement from God's will. Everyone of us has opinions. Pat Robertson should divorce his view point from God's Word maybe but I know a lot of people even around here who are not happy about the Colts trading Mr. Manning. It was probably a good move for the Broncos to pick up Mr. Manning if he can still perform on the level he has been performing for years. I am sure the Bronco's carefully weighed their options and consulted all the facts. They are probably content for the most part in their decision. Mr. Manning has a lot left in. 

We could say it would be God's right if he wanted to providentially chastise Mr. Tebow for violating the Fourth Commandment (the Lord's day or if you would rather prefer the term Christian Sabbath). We could render that kind of assumption about any move or decision most of us make. 

I am saddened by Pat Robertson's departure from truth on many levels but the main point of this thread is that the author of this yahoo article is slanderous. It would be God's right to punish this author for bearing False Witness if He wanted to also. And this move on the Bronco's part is not necessarily an anti-Tebow move. It is a pro Manning move. That anti-Tebow thing a misconception also. 





Bill The Baptist said:


> Jack K said:
> 
> 
> > Bill The Baptist said:
> ...


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 24, 2012)

The Broncos are betting large that Manning won't have a recurrence of a neck injury. Lots of commentators are discussing that bet, Robertson was doing the same. He wasn't expressing a hope that Manning would get hurt, he was making the same deduction many people have come to about the trade, that is that it was a dumb move that could turn around and bite them, and if it did would not be unjust deserts. Robertson is a nut, but it is a misrepresentation to say he was wishing harm upon Manning.

We shouldn't swallow unexamined the assertions of a liberal media antithetical to anything that calls itself Christian - even when it's aimed at charlatans and quacks.


----------



## earl40 (Mar 24, 2012)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Jack K said:
> 
> 
> > Bill The Baptist said:
> ...



Though I do not believe Pat said this I will say it..."it would serve them right"...this coming from a huge fan of Tebow.


----------



## asc (Mar 24, 2012)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> And this move on the Bronco's part is not necessarily an anti-Tebow move. It is a pro Manning move. That anti-Tebow thing a misconception also.



I normally don't follow football, but I've been intrigued lately by all the brouhaha, so I've been following this story.

All the commentators I read seemed to agree that this move was as much about getting rid of Tebow as it was about getting Manning. It seemed like the people in charge of the Broncos had no interest in him, but seemed stuck with him since he'd won so many games last year. Thus Elway was congratulated for finding a brilliant "excuse" to get rid of Tebow.


----------

